# World's First Autonomous Truck Goes Into Operation



## Ubermon (Aug 19, 2014)

http://www.nbcnews.com/business/autos/worlds-first-autonomous-truck-goes-operation-n354511


----------



## Ubermon (Aug 19, 2014)

It's not fully autonomous since a human driver will have to take over when there's an emergency. But still.. Daimler was able to get a license to put these trucks on Nevada roads. These baby steps are a harbinger of what's coming..


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

I guess my 4.5 million miles over the road was for naught… now you can have a trained chimpanzee sit behind the wheel.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Million Miler said:


> I guess my 4.5 million miles over the road was for naught&#8230; now you can have a trained chimpanzee sit behind the wheel.


Yup... I have been telling my truck driving friends for years this was coming.

I think it should be a law that a cdl holder can be the only one to own an autonomous truck this way you don't just toss out all the drivers at once. But that is not how it will play ouT I'm sure.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Million Miler said:


> I guess my 4.5 million miles over the road was for naught&#8230; now you can have a trained chimpanzee sit behind the wheel.


Attention Rakos!!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

goneubering said:


> Attention Rakos!!


You know a bunch of simian drivers....

Would beat he$$ out of a bunch of bots...

And the monkeys would prolly....

Clean up the pax messes much better...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Good luck with that On the highways it's fine, but on busy roads it will be a problem. If cars can't make left turns 100% how can trucks, plus you see how hard it is for a human driver to back one of those things up. Sometimes they have to stop traffic on a busy road to get into where they are going.

So they are gonna throw billions into it and when the first pedestrian or driver of a car is killed the thing will be on hold.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Lee239 said:


> Good luck with that On the highways it's fine, but on busy roads it will be a problem. If cars can't make left turns 100% how can trucks, plus you see how hard it is for a human driver to back one of those things up. Sometimes they have to stop traffic on a busy road to get into where they are going.
> *
> So they are gonna throw billions into it and when the first pedestrian or driver of a car is killed the thing will be on hold.*


I'd say...

that's pretty much what happened...8>O

Now the $10,000 question is....

When will the Uberkillercar strike again...

Thinking of starting a pool for it....

It WILL happen again...

Until the people rise up...

And make an example of it...8>)

You heard it from the monkey first...

Rakos


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

> the new system is intended to usher in an era that could very well lead to fleets of trucks that have no humans on board at all


And how's that working out for you ?

Instead of independent contractors, you got employees in the cars. Good job.

And still not a single SDC has ever been able to drive itself without also paying someone else to be in the car and there never will be.


----------

